# X6 1055T vs X4 955 Fan?



## The Day Walker! (Aug 12, 2011)

Pals
I recently purchased both the procys, 1 at my home and other at office but the problem is, my home processor (x6) makes a he'll lot of noice, as if a helicopter is flyin. I can even hear the sound of the processor fan from outside the room where as my x4 processor fan is very silent. So needed to know that weather it's normal or there is a problem with the fan.
Also needed 2 know, I need to oc my procy, my mobo supports oc to 3.4ghz ( stock 2.8). So will the stock fan support my oc or do I have to buy a new fan.?
Thanx 
Angel


----------



## The Day Walker! (Aug 12, 2011)

Also if I have to buy a new fan, then which. 1 should I go 4? My budget is around 2.5k
Thanx
Angel


----------



## sukesh1090 (Aug 12, 2011)

it will be good if you go with after market cooler.
Cooler Master Hyper N620 CPU Cooler @ 2500/-
Cooler Master Hyper N620 CPU Cooler


----------



## The Day Walker! (Aug 12, 2011)

But wot if I don't want to oc. Then is the noice level ok?
Or there is a problem?


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 12, 2011)

sukesh1090 said:


> it will be good if you go with after market cooler.
> Cooler Master Hyper N620 CPU Cooler @ 2500/-
> Cooler Master Hyper N620 CPU Cooler




or hyper212 is also good.


----------



## ysmonyog (Aug 12, 2011)

I am very satisfied with Hyper212+ installed on my 1055T very recently. 
Stock HSF is really very noisy.


----------



## cute.bandar (Aug 12, 2011)

> But wot if I don't want to oc. Then is the noice level ok?
> Or there is a problem?


 yes its a defect.  Most times fans are normal and not noisy, but sometimes you get a bad one.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Aug 12, 2011)

yes day walker you can also go with hyper212+ if you don't want LED


----------



## The Day Walker! (Aug 13, 2011)

So the fan is the culprit. 
Now if I m goin to buy a cooling solution then I'm goin to oc my systm. So I think I'll go with N620.
Any other suggestions r welcome.
Thanx
Angel


----------



## topgear (Aug 13, 2011)

For Non OCers CM Hyper TX3.

for OC either Hyper 212+ or N620 - which is a nice cooler and you can depend on it for the OC - for something better try CM V6GT


----------



## The Day Walker! (Aug 13, 2011)

K. Will enquire the prices for the stuff and let u guys know. Will decide then


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 13, 2011)

sukesh1090 said:


> yes day walker you can also go with hyper212+ if you don't want LED



One can install led fans there any time.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 13, 2011)

Why don't you tell AMD to replace it?


----------



## The Day Walker! (Aug 13, 2011)

If I don't buy a cooler then I'll ask my vendor to replace it for me.


----------



## topgear (Aug 14, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Why don't you tell AMD to replace it?



IF OP plans to OC his cpu he will need to get a new cooler anyway - that's why he might not be too much bothered about the stock HSF


----------



## sukesh1090 (Aug 14, 2011)

> One can install led fans there any time.


then its price will go above 212+ n620 as the led costs around 0.5k.


----------



## The Day Walker! (Aug 14, 2011)

It's 3 days vacation... Oh can't confirm with the dealer, anything. Have to weight till Tuesday.....
Till Then have to go on with my ps3....


----------



## sukesh1090 (Aug 14, 2011)

^^the same reason making my rig to arrive lately.


----------



## The Day Walker! (Aug 18, 2011)

pals....
m getting 212+ for 1800rs.
and aint getting n620 here...

so should i get 212+????

thanx

angel


----------



## topgear (Aug 19, 2011)

&& For which CPU and are you going tpo OC the cpu ??

CM Hyper 212+ is a good cpu cooler - you can get that and buy a cheap 1200RPM 120mm fan around 250 bucks ( or a 2000RPM 120mm fan around Rs.450 ) to create a push+pull setup to get more cooling


----------



## The Day Walker! (Aug 19, 2011)

CPU - x6 1055T
Mobo - msi 890gxm-g65

Will the 212+ get fitted perfectly ?
And is the price ok?


----------



## sukesh1090 (Aug 19, 2011)

yes the price is perfect and it will work nicely.


----------



## topgear (Aug 20, 2011)

@ The Day Walker - yep, the cooler will work with the cpu and mobo combo you have - time to unleash the OC potential of your cpu


----------



## The Day Walker! (Aug 20, 2011)

Have ordered the 212+
thang guys
Angel


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 21, 2011)

The Day Walker! said:


> CPU - x6 1055T
> Mobo - msi 890gxm-g65
> 
> Will the 212+ get fitted perfectly ?
> And is the price ok?



Yes, obviously.


----------



## topgear (Aug 21, 2011)

The Day Walker! said:


> Have ordered the 212+
> thang guys
> Angel



where from you ordered it and congrats in advance


----------



## The Day Walker! (Aug 21, 2011)

Asked my computer wala. 
Thanx
Angel


----------

